# Mid-career engineer salary advice?



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

Hi Group,

I've been trying to get an idea of what kind of a salary I should be asking for, as I've started the job application process and it has already started coming up. I've already tried googling it, and checking a number of forums before posting a question that's already been covered before. But I still come up with ranges from around €40k-€60k and hourly rates of €35-€65 per hour (contracting would be an option, at least short-term). So, here are specifics: I have Bachelors and Masters degrees in mechanical engineering, and am working on a Masters in Food Science which I will have in September, before moving to Germany. (whether or not I'll use it or stick to traditional engineering is another story). I have 11 years of professional experience as an engineer - 9 of those in aerospace, 2 in biomedical. What can I realistically ask for? (I know, dependent on city. Aiming for Berlin, but it also depends where the jobs are...). 

I underpriced myself when I moved from the US to the UK, out of the sheer excitement of getting *any* job offer in the UK, but I don't want to make the same mistake again!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Lil_M said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> I've been trying to get an idea of what kind of a salary I should be asking for, as I've started the job application process and it has already started coming up. I've already tried googling it, and checking a number of forums before posting a question that's already been covered before. But I still come up with ranges from around €40k-€60k and hourly rates of €35-€65 per hour (contracting would be an option, at least short-term). So, here are specifics: I have Bachelors and Masters degrees in mechanical engineering, and am working on a Masters in Food Science which I will have in September, before moving to Germany. (whether or not I'll use it or stick to traditional engineering is another story). I have 11 years of professional experience as an engineer - 9 of those in aerospace, 2 in biomedical. What can I realistically ask for? (I know, dependent on city. Aiming for Berlin, but it also depends where the jobs are...).
> 
> I underpriced myself when I moved from the US to the UK, out of the sheer excitement of getting *any* job offer in the UK, but I don't want to make the same mistake again!


This might help:

Wie viel Maschinenbauingenieure verdienen â€“ Ingenieurkarriere.de


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

How well do you speak German and how flexible are you on location?


----------



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

My German teacher says I'm around B2/C1 level, though unfortunately I don't (yet) have a certificate saying so. I can converse, read newspapers, watch movies, listen to audiobooks, and understand for the most part what's going on. On that note, what's considered "good" or "acceptable" for engineering work (on the more technical side of things) in Germany? 

I'm somewhat flexible on location, though as mentioned we are aiming for Berlin. But not until around November, or so, so I'm thinking there's still a bit of time to try for what I really want, first, before resorting to going for anything anywhere that will take me.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

With C1 and the technical vocabulary for your field, you should have a chance for jobs that also require German and not have to compete with the unlimited number of Indian engineers desperately trying to move here at the moment and willing to accept any salary. 

Berlin has relatively little industry for its size and aerospace is more around Hamburg and I think Bremen. 

However, you might have some luck with biomedical. Have you tried Biotronic yet? I think you could probably aim for 45 - 55 k/year there. You'd earn more elsewhere in Germany and rents in Berlin are rising.

Will you have a family to support?


----------



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

It'd be just my husband and me, but he'd have his own source of income, too.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Lil_M said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> It'd be just my husband and me, but he'd have his own source of income, too.


Does either one of you need to sponsor the other for a residence permit?


----------



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

Yes, he's Polish, and I'm American, so he'd need to sponsor me to live there. But from my understanding, it should be fairly straightforward? We go there, he registers at the local office as living there, then I can apply for EU family rights to live there? (I know there's probably a bit more involved, but we'll look into it in more detail when the time comes nearer). Though now that you mention it, any idea how long it would take between when we'd want to relocate there, and when I'd have all that paperwork sorted and could actually have the rights to start working there? Otherwise, I have also had somebody I spoke to about a job over there say it'd be easy enough to get me a work permit as an engineer there. Any idea what would be quicker? Ideally I'd like to try to find a job before moving there, however I can imagine it may be easier finding work after I can say "Yes, I live here and have the rights to work here".


----------



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

*EDIT - I found this thread, which is pretty useful and informative, where you address many of my questions already http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...any/1088121-non-eu-spouse-moving-germany.html 
Though my questions are 1 - would it be any easier for us than these guys? 2 - would we have to get our marriage certificate (in English from the US) translated and/or otherwise suitable for use in Germany? (we used it for my EEA residency card in the UK).


----------



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

Another thought/question - would my EEA residency card (issued by the UK for me to live and work in the UK) be of any use in Germany? Or would I have to apply for a Germany-specific one? Might already having an EEA residency card for the UK at least expedite the process, a little, of getting one in Germany?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Lil_M said:


> Another thought/question - would my EEA residency card (issued by the UK for me to live and work in the UK) be of any use in Germany? Or would I have to apply for a Germany-specific one? Might already having an EEA residency card for the UK at least expedite the process, a little, of getting one in Germany?


Your UK RC is useful because it will make clear from the start that you enter Germany as the family member of an EEA national and not as an American tourist.

You need to apply for a German Aufenthaltskarte (residence card).

Any documents used in your application for German RC need to be officially translated into German.


----------

